# Smart TV Olimpo Oled322W Android se queda en el logo



## 2llamer (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola a todos.

El problema que tengo con esta smart tv es que no pasa del logo android, he descargado varios firmware para la main board que tiene, pero no he podido resolver esta falla. Seguí el procedimiento al pie de la letra como esta en la pagina donde la descargue pero no pasa nada. Inclusive por mercado libre compre el software original dice para el modelo de tv y no he podido solucionarlo. Las especificaciones son las siguientes

MARCA OLIMPO
MODELO OLED322W
MAIN BOARD TP.MS608.P83
SOLUTION MSD6A608HTAB 

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2020)

¿El problema es que se queda fija en el logo o que muestra el logo y se apaga?

Podría ser avería de hardware y no software.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2020)

Algunas averias similares:

Verifica los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente como primer paso.

Te dejo unos enlaces con problemas similares:

Síntoma: muestra logo Olimpo y el Backlight se apaga.





						Fallas típicas resueltas en televisores (No hacer consultas aquí)
					

TV Sankey CT-1487 Síntoma: cierre de la pantalla verticalmente.   Si bien la ausencia de barrido vertical provoca un cierre horizontal de la pantalla, la falta de barrido horizontal causa exactamente lo contrario, tal como lo indica ya el síntoma ya descrito. Tras verificar soldaduras en el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




TV Sony BRAVIA KDL-32S4000.  que se queda en el Logo:





						Fallas típicas resueltas en televisores (No hacer consultas aquí)
					

En la cocina dos tubos fluorescentes, de los de toda la vida, en el baño halógenos y en las habitaciones bajo consumo, pero cuando más se nota es al apagar la luz de la cocina. La instalación de la vivienda está puesta a tierra pero creo que las lámparas no, ni siquiera creo que tengan cable de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## 2llamer (Ene 24, 2020)

hola buen dia, enciende, muestra el logo olimpo; después pasa al logo android y ahi se queda. no avanza mas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 25, 2020)

SI no avanza mas me temo daño en la EEMC, tendrías que resoldar ese IC, puedes tomarle foto al número de serie, marca modelo? con eso podría ver si tengo el firmware adecuado. También seria de mucha ayuda si subieras el firmware qie tienes, algunas placas son universales y otras varían en cuestión de funciones. Yo reparé uno que por más que cargaba e indicaba que estaba siendo actualizado y hasta mensaje de Finalizado me aparecía, al final, era daño en el Chip ROM EEMC el cual almacenaba el Firmware. Resulta que se puso como solo lectura y lo que hicieron fue revisar los capacitores cerámicos a su alrededor. un par de diodos smd y le dieron calor a 400ºC para resoldar ese IC. Con eso se solucionó la TV.


----------



## 2llamer (Ene 28, 2020)

heidyvanesa19.211928 estos son los datos de la tv marca modelo. no me deja subir el firmware dice que el archivo es muy grande.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 28, 2020)

2llamer dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 186222
> 
> heidyvanesa19.211928 estos son los datos de la tv marca modelo. no me deja subir el firmware dice que el archivo es muy grande.



En estos TVs chinos siempre tienden a fallar en el firmware por lo que se necesita restablecer los datos de la memoria "flash". Por aquí tengo uno similar pero con la marca Hyundai y está sufriendo de lo mismo. Pronto postearemos el procedimiento


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 29, 2020)

Me comenta un amigo que tenés que hacer el siguiente procedimiento con el control remoto original y debes destaparlo: En la parte inferior hay un contacto para una tecla escondida, con esta tecla se entra al modo de servicio.

Se hace eso, aunque esté bloqueado, se debe intentar unas 5 veces o más, pero si no sucede nada es porque si es el Hardware el que está con daño, porque el firmware debe funcionar siempre. Me indica que el Firmware quizá sea con terminación de modelo WS, en vez de W, así que quizñá estás poniendo un firmware que no es de ese modelo. La foma de saberlo es revisando el XML interno que identifica su modelo. Me comenta que podría darte uno, pero sería enviartelo por servidor de Mega, o bien puedes subir el tuyo y él probarlo en unas TV que tiene por ahí.

*De igual forma te dejo el 

Procedimiento #1:*

```
Pulsando el contacto de la tecla de servicio una vez entra al modo FACTORY.
Pulsando nuevamente esta tecla pasa al siguiente submenú AJUST.
Pulsando otra vez esta tecla se pasa al submenú SETUP.
Para navegar en los submenús se utilizan las teclas P, P
Y para variar los submenús se utilizan las teclas -  , + 
Para grabar vuelva a pulsar la tecla de servicio y después del el modo SETUP.
Apagar con el control remoto.
```


*Procedimiento #2:*

```
1. Pulse la tecla MENU del control remoto luego la secuencia 6862 o 6483.
2. Con las teclas CH (  ) o CH ( ) se pueden variar los ítems.
3. Con las teclas VOL ( ) o VOL (  ) se pueden variar los parámetros.
4. Pulse la tecla DISPLAY o MENU para cambiar de menú.
5. Pulse la tecla DISPLAY o MENU varias veces y después del último menú sale de servicio.
6. Apagar con el control remoto para grabar.
```

*Procedimiento #3:*

```
1. En el control remoto presione al mismo tiempo las teclas RECALL y VOLUMEN -.
2. Aparece en la pantalla FACTORY.
3. Para ingresar al Modo B/W o Balance del Blanco presionar de nuevo las teclas RECALL y VOLUMEN -.
4. Para realizar ajustes en color y geometría presionar de nuevo las teclas RECALL y VOLUMEN -.
5. Para retornar a la posición original del TV presione la tecla RETURN en el control remoto y apague el TV con el control remoto.
6. Ajustes de Balance de Blanco y Negro (B/W).
7. Estando en Modo de Línea se puede ajustar la polarización RGB, así:
a. S-BRI; Con la tecla (0) del control remoto lo disminuye y con la tecla (1) lo incrementa.
b. R-BIAS; con la tecla (2) baja, y con la (3) suben los valores.
c. G-BIAS; con la tecla (4) baja y con la (5) suben los valores.
d. B.BIAS; con la tecla (6) baja y con la (7) suben los valores.
e. Luego de ajustar la polarización RGB presione la tecla MUTE en el control remoto para retornar el Modo B/W ADJUST.

8. Ajustes de geometría en el Modo de ADJUST se pueden ajustar: altura, posición de imagen, el estado de la sub imagen, posición de los caracteres (OSD), estado de AGC, etc. Con las teclas CH- y CH+ se selecciona el ítem y con las teclas VOL + y VOL- se ajusta el valor del ítem.
9. Ajuste del MODO SETUP se pueden seleccionar las opciones AV/TV, OSD, POWER ON /OFF. Con las teclas CH- y CH+ se selecciona el ítem y con las teclas VOL + y VOL- se ajusta el valor del ítem.
```

Me comentas cual te sirve....
Me envía este otro procedimiento mi amigo, aunque se quede en logo de Android, se quede en logo de marca o se reinicie o se ponga muy lento el sistema, debería de salir bien.


```
Para entrar al servicio en este modelo se debe destapar el controlo remoto y este trae una tecla escondida (se puede hacer con un control no original que tambien traiga esta opción de esa tecla) esta que debe presionarse con la membrana y así aparece FACTORY, 

se presiona nuevamente y aparece B/W BALANCE , 

se presiona nuevamente y aparece finalmente ADJUST MENU "0" cero (primer item), 

con la tecla mute o la tecla display se cambia de item( otros lo llaman cortina) va desde item "0" hasta item 3, 

para acceder a los otros item se debe activar en el item "3" la opcion SET UP SELECT pasarla de "0" a "1" y asi permite acceder a los otros item desde el "4" hasta el item "20" 

en cada item se mueven los parametros con CH + CH- para subir y bajar V+ y V- para modificar cada opción, esto por si alguno necesita modificar otra cosa.

para grabar los cambios simplemente se da power y en la pantalla aparece ADJUST mientras apaga y queda con los cambios.
```

También encenderlo y entrar a modo resetm con los botones de Encendido y Vol+, como si fuera un celular móvil con Android o intentar algunas combinaciones como si fuera una Tablet.

Me indica que también puede haber un pequeño punto test point en la placa que diga Reset el cual se debe poner con un cable a tierra momentáneamemnte mientras se enciende con el boton de encendido


----------



## 2llamer (Ene 29, 2020)

ok muchas gracias por ahora tengo el inconveniente de no contar con el control remoto original, pero lo conseguiré y haré las pruebas, te estare comentando. Mil gracias por tus aportes.....


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 31, 2020)

¿Como lo estás haciendo?
Con la TV apagada y desconectada de la red eléctrica, se descmprime el firmware y se insertan los 2 firmwares mboot.bin y MstarUpgrade.bin en una memoria USB formateada con Fat32 e insertada en el puerto USB1 del TV
Luego de eso, se enciende la TV con el control remoto original o compatible y en ese momento se presiona la tecla del control CH+ y comenzara a parpadear el LED de encendido en ese momento DEBES soltar la tecla CH+, el led parpadeará y se mantendra asi hasta que termine de cargar el firmware luego se apaga y volvera a encender con el sistema ya reparado.

Esa es la tecla para entrar a Setup, la tecla CH+ si no lo tienes no podrás instalarlo. La presión es momentánea hasta que veas que parpadea el LED del TV y te recomiendo una USB Pendrive que tenga LED para ver si está leyendo esa memoria.


----------



## 2llamer (Ene 31, 2020)

ok muchas gracias heidyvanesa. creo que he estado haciendo mal el procedimiento debido a que no tengo el control remoto y lo estaba haciendo con las teclas de lcd porque no tengo el control remoto.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 1, 2020)

Si,  eso me dijo mi colega, que necesitas el control remoto de ese TV y presionar la tecla CH+ como acceso al setup para instalar el Firmware... ME comentas si te funcionó


----------



## 2llamer (Feb 18, 2020)

hola buenas noches heidyvanesa, queria agradecerte por todos tus aportes, al fin pude solucionar el problema con el smartv, gracias a las intrucciones que me envió para poder instalar el firmware.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 19, 2020)

*Es un placer ayudarte y saber que se ha solucionado...*

¿Puedes proporcionar bien en detalle como lo solucionaste? Así todos podrían saber bien la respuesta, y con ello, ayudar a otros...

Pero me alegro de ello.



2llamer dijo:


> hola buenas noches heidyvanesa, queria agradecerte por todos tus aportes, al fin pude solucionar el problema con el smartv, gracias a las intrucciones que me envió para poder instalar el firmware.


----------



## Hammer37 (Feb 20, 2020)

Conecte la USB con los dos archivos


----------



## 2llamer (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola buenos días.

1. Conecte la memoria USB ( previamente cargando los dos archivos mboot.bin y msupgrade.bin) al puerto USB1 del tv.

2. Luego conecte el televisor a la corriente y presioné el interruptor principal.

3. Con el control remoto presioné la tecla de poder e inmediatamente la tecla CH+, cuando el LED de standby comenzó a parpadear solté la tecla CH+.

Y esperar a que termine el proceso. Cabe aclarar que el LED parpadea en verde cuando está cargando el firmware y cuando termina de cargarlo vuelve a standby.



heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Es un placer ayudarte y saber que se ha solucionado...*
> 
> ¿Puedes proporcionar bien en detalle como lo solucionaste? Así todos podrían saber bien la respuesta, y con ello, ayudar a otros...
> 
> Pero me alegro de ello.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 20, 2020)

A ese, bueno. Con el botón mágico de [CH+] Para futuras referencias...


----------



## 2llamer (Feb 20, 2020)

hola heidyvanesa19.211928 ahora estaba probando otros firmware para la tarjeta y el control remoto no me funciono, pero pude realizar el procedimiento con los botones del panel del televisor.


----------



## bjvaldemar (Abr 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes*.* *M*i TV Olimpo modelo LE48K6 no arrancaba ninguna aplicaci*ó*n y le dí reset*e*ar de fábrica y ahora cuando le doy a Smart TV solo me sale el logo de android.
*¿Q*ui*é*n me ayuda*, *por favor*?*
Gracias*.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 14, 2020)

bjvaldemar dijo:


> Buenas tardes*.* *M*i TV Olimpo modelo LE48K6 no arrancaba ninguna aplicaci*ó*n y le dí reset*e*ar de fábrica y ahora cuando le doy a Smart TV solo me sale el logo de android.
> *¿Q*ui*é*n me ayuda*, *por favor*?*
> Gracias*.*


Necesitas el Firmware o intentar de nuevo el reset, para luego dejarla asi unos minutos (entre 20 a 40 minutos) Dale tiempo, si no pasa de ese tiempo, toca de nuevo cargarle Firmware


----------



## Luis Berrio (May 20, 2020)

Necesito el firmware tp.ms608.p83 del tv olimpo
Modelo: OLED322W


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 20, 2020)

De tutti frutti para ir probando:








						TP.MS608.PB831 Software Free Download
					

TP.MS608.PB831 is designed for a Network function Analog and Digital TV Control Board which is suitable for Asian Markets and the Middle East as well.




					www.kazmielecom.com


----------



## Luis Berrio (May 23, 2020)

Gracias a amigo baje la 1920x1080 parte1 y parte 2 y empezo a parpadear la luz verde y al finalizar me muestra la pantalla negra  y el logo de la marca no salio.... al dia siguiente trate de buscar con otra y me llevo la sopresa que ya no me prende el tv ....al.prender el tv tiene swich de power y enciende luz roja al darle standby no prende la luz verde.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 23, 2020)

Habría que seguir probando con otros firmware para 1920 x 1080, si esa es la resolución del TV.


----------



## Luis Berrio (May 23, 2020)

El problema que ya no me prende el tv pa probar con otra firmware.. hay no se que hacer...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 23, 2020)

¿Seguiste el procedimiento que se indica en la página?
No dice que sea con el televisor encendido.


----------



## mezmor (Jun 25, 2020)

El modelo  OLED322W  tiene una resolución de 1366x768, normal que no te funcionara y gracias por avisar porque ya yo iba a instalar el equivocado y no se cómo resolver el tema de que ya no prende :s me avisas si lo puedes resolver.


----------



## Luis Berrio (Jun 29, 2020)

mezmor dijo:


> El modelo  OLED322W  tiene una resolución de 1366x768, normal que no te funcionara y gracias por avisar porque ya yo iba a instalar el equivocado y no se cómo resolver el tema de que ya no prende :s me avisas si lo puedes resolver.



Todavía lo tengo dañado, ¿ tienes el firmware del OLED322W que me lo puedas pasar a ver si se deja actualizar con esa resolución de 1366x768?


----------



## 2llamer (Jul 5, 2020)

Luis Berrio dijo:


> Todavía lo tengo dañado, ¿ tienes el firmware del OLED322W que me lo puedas pasar a ver si se deja actualizar con esa resolución de 1366x768?


149.3 MB file on MEGA, aqui te dejo el enlace para que descargues el firmware


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2020)

*Archivos subidos al servidor del Foro.

¡ Gracias 2M !
¿ Quién te habrá tirado de las patatas ? *

¿ Y que hacer con esto ?
1) Descargan *"Todo"* (30 archivos) a una carpeta en una PC
2) *NO *sirve teléfono
3) Luego que descargaron "Todo", no 1, ni 2 ni 3 archivos le dan "Click" a *OLED322W.part01* y casi milagrosamente se reconstruyen 2 archivos con extensión BIN uno de *1.053KB* y otro (Gordo) de* 371.537KB *
4) De ahí en mas* ¡ Se arreglan solitos ! *
5) *NO *olviden hacer donaciones a la *Fogonazo INC *que serán muy apreciadas
*Quince últimos archivos 

2M ¡ Como te quiero ! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2020)

*Los quince últimos archivos 

2M ¡ Como te quiero ! 

Sería muy bueno que alguien pruebe que no apareciera algún error en los archivos   *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
💵💵💵💵💵💵💵

Comienzo prueba !

Listo , reconstruyó perfectamente los dos archivos  , gracias Fogo 🎆


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
> 💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
> 💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
> 💵💵💵💵💵💵💵
> ...


🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰

Antes de terminar con los 30 archivejos me dío unos 15 errores al subir, tenía que reiniciar el navegador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Uhhh, que laburo que te dí . . .  dió digo , dió


----------



## Robotrop (Jun 19, 2021)

Se puede actualizar el android de este tv? tengo el mismo y quiero actualizarlo?


----------



## Gendo Ik (Jul 16, 2021)

@Fogonazo buen día me podría colaborar con el Firmware o la pagina oficial de un TV  OLIMPO OLED5020W

Tiene el mismo problema
MUchas gracias de antemano,


----------

